# looking for quality



## greg1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I am looking for a top notch breeder trying to stay close to arkansas but distance really dont matter that much any suggestions. looked at 1 in texas 1 in WI looking for security family dog smart, non aggressive. but stands their ground color black and red. any direction would be appreciated thanks its sad that some many breeders out there that just look to take your money have been down this road a few times with other breeds


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If you are looking for a puppy and want a breeder preferably near Arkansas, you may want to post your question in the Puppy Place forum eitherin Finding the Right Puppy or Choosing a breeder. Also it helps if you indicate whether you want show line or working line. You could also name the 2 breeders you are interested in and maybe others will reply with their opinions.


----------



## TheRescueHawkeyeGSD (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.searkgsd.com/

Strong show breeders Pay a lot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Check out guardian angel Shepherds. They have a FB (so you can look at all their pictures) and a website. They are located in Kansas, but do ship. I can not say enough amazing things about this breeder. They have health guarantees and an awesome bloodline. They have many different lines to choose from as well (white, black, sable, short, long). 
On their website they show upcoming litters, so if you are thinking about it you can just plan it out for when you are ready. If you are wanting a white german, be prepared to be wait listed. Most others you can get on the list for. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

